# Training



## Frosty (Mar 6, 2017)

hello im swearing in tomorrow with a Ranger contract, I looked into every branch and i just feel like this is the spot for me i want it and i want it bad just wondering if any of you guys had any tips and workout routines to follow before i ship out anything would be appreciated thank you all.


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2017)

Frosty said:


> hello im swearing in tomorrow with a Ranger contract, I looked into every branch and i just feel like this is the spot for me i want it and i want it bad just wondering if any of you guys had any tips and workout routines to follow before i ship out anything would be appreciated thank you all.



This is exceptionally hard to follow. I'm not going to beat you up except to say you need to tighten up your presentation. "I'm on a phone" isn't an excuse.

With that said, you need to provide us with a lot more info and have you tried the search function? A "workout before you leave" has a lot of variables like time left, current fitness level, strengths/ weaknesses, etc.


----------



## Frosty (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks AWP sorry about that, well i can safely say i can do the sit ups and push ups but my main weakness is for sure the running.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2017)

(And how about that punctuation and grammar? Maybe an uppercase personal pronoun once in a while? A comma, a period...)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 7, 2017)

dog pile,


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Mar 7, 2017)

If I may, Stew Smith writes a lot of books in regard to training for specific branches. He has a book, Army Special Ops: Army Ranger and Special Forces Workout. If you want a program that has details regarding every workout, every movement, and so forth, it is definitely a good resource.

Also, just searching "Army Ranger preparation workout," or "RASP Training Plan," you will find a plethora of free plans to follow, but may not be as detailed as Stew Smith's book.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Not to dog pile, but it would be worth your time and effort to write using proper writing skills. We form our opinion of you based, in part, on your writing skills. Using a phone to type replies is not a valid excuse.
> 
> Back to your original post.



This is not an idle comment. Maturity is one of those looked-for qualities in even young SOF prospects. And how well you communicate is a indicator.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2017)

Frosty said:


> hello im swearing in tomorrow with a Ranger contract, I looked into every branch and i just feel like this is the spot for me i want it and i want it bad just wondering if any of you guys had any tips and workout routines to follow before i ship out anything would be appreciated thank you all.



Wow, cream of mushroom on wonder bread comes to mind...  :wall::wall:

Swearing in tomorrow and you're looking for workout tips now?  Great planning.

Tips?  I have no idea what to tell you, except follow instructions and do everything to the best of your ability.


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2017)

We have threads on running, so start with the search function. With that said, "long slow distance" and intervals/ fartleks/ whatever they call them these days.


----------

